

One-Atom-Thin Silicon Transistors Hold Promise for Super-Fast Computing - shill
http://www.utexas.edu/news/2015/02/03/silicon-silicene-transistors/

======
jwise0
The Ars Technica article is a little less rosy, and goes into a little more
detail in the challenges in silicene FETs:
[http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/02/first-transistor-
buil...](http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/02/first-transistor-built-using-
two-dimensional-silicon/)

------
swish41
We're better off trying to make Silicene-enhanced transistors rather than
artificially engineering a band-gap in Graphene.

Hook Em

